# New Gamo Hunter...stock screws?



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

The kit comes with 3 allen wrenches...none fit the 2 screws at the end of the stock. Its not a philips either/


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

redroush00 said:


> The kit comes with 3 allen wrenches...none fit the 2 screws at the end of the stock. Its not a philips either/


If you have an allen wrench set, I would try that and see if one fits.


----------

